# Tattoo quotes symbolising miscarriage



## ScorpioLoz

Going to get myself a tattoo that isn't blatantly obvious that its about a miscarriage but I want it to represent that for myself. I've been looking at Disney quotes like:

Hakuna Matata 
Never say goodbye, becaus saying goodbye means going away, and going away means forgetting

Anther quote by E.E Cummings is "I carry your heart (I carry it in my heart)

I do want to hear some more ideas so that I can decided and get it done quickly 

Xx


----------



## Mousers

I have one that is dual meaning 
" their will be no more sadness, no mor anger, no more envy."
It's a quote from one of my fav games (one that i love playing over and over agin) and reminds me to not be sad, angry, or envies of my friends that have children or my friends that haven't experienced loss


----------



## detterose

"I never held you - but I feel you. You never spoke - but I hear you. I never knew you - but I love you."


----------



## Nina83

Not miscarriage, but my favorite quotes on loss and sadness I definitly thought of getting a tatoto of:
"though the truth may vary this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore"
"Grief is the price we pay for love"
"Even the smallest person can change the course of the future."


----------



## Mahoghani

If you're looking for something disneyish/children's movie quote type stuff... I always liked "A person's a person, no matter how small." Dr. Suess, Horton Hears a Who.


----------



## aimze

I just got a simple pretty 'P' for poppy which was what we would name our baby x


----------



## MumMumMum

I hope you don't mind me posting, I saw this when looking for tattoo threads. A disney quote that comes to mind is:

No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep on believing, the dream that you wish will come true.

I don't know how appropriate it is xx


----------



## peppermintpat

Im getting one in february. 3 hearts on the inside of my wrist with my babies initials in each heart.


----------



## Nazz4

I had an ectopic a few months ago and I'm trying to figure out the same thing. I don't want anything cliche or obvious like angel wings or whatever, and we didn't name him/her so we don't have any initials. I actually really like the Horton one, I think it is cute and it isn't too sad/serious for me. I don't want a really depressing quote on me.


----------



## Nazz4

I had an ectopic a few months ago and I'm trying to figure out the same thing. I don't want anything cliche or obvious like angel wings or whatever, and we didn't name him/her so we don't have any initials. I actually really like the Horton one, I think it is cute and it isn't too sad/serious for me. I don't want a really depressing quote on me.


----------



## ethans_mummy

i have the miscarriage ribbon on my wrist but its been made into a hear aswell.im sorry foryou loss i felt i needed to do something aswell


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I say when god needs angels he always takes the best x


----------



## ScorpioLoz

Some great ideas ladies, however my other half is against me getting a tattoo. So to respect his wishes as well, I'm not getting my quote :-( instead I will do a picture frame or something x


----------

